# roxy and shiloh my other dogs



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

here are my other 2 dogs, i will post them in this forum together instead of making seperate threads 

shiloh


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Roxy my chihuahua


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So cute! I love Chihuahuas and Beagles. Two of my favorites!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

they are so cute!!! just want to cuddle them and hug them all day!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Adorable, I just love those beagle ears. You little Chi looks like a character. So cute.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> So cute! I love Chihuahuas and Beagles. Two of my favorites!


there my fav breeds too, why i have them 



PennyGreyhuahua said:


> they are so cute!!! just want to cuddle them and hug them all day!!


Roxy my chi is such a cuddle bug, she wont leave my side, basically shes glued to me lol



Liz said:


> Adorable, I just love those beagle ears. You little Chi looks like a character. So cute.


LOL o is a character, and the boss of the pack LOL my pits respect her


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

The Beagle puppy at the top is the same dog as the adult pictured?


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> The Beagle puppy at the top is the same dog as the adult pictured?


sure is, thats the same pup  he changed alot as you could see, hes about 7ish yrs old now


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea a dog's color could change so much!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWww they're so cute, i love the puppy pictures!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I love the one of Roxy on the air vent and the one of her under the covers with her paws by her face


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL roxy loves heat, when ever we have the heat on she will sit there or even lay on it shes soo smart too


----------

